# Hours later, the scenery begins to take shape



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

Just a few pics of the landscaping and layout. Sorry bout the pics, guess I better take a photography class.enjoy and pull the trigger.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Great layout! Scenery is very nice!
I guess that you really like guardrail too, huh?  heh, just kidding. I would want to protect my scenery too.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Very interesting track layout...but, do you have sharp pictures to see your goodies and if possible bigger pictures ?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

protect scenery? are you supposed to do that ?? lol......my old layout had the train intersection right next to the farmyard, the farm had about 50 animals in it. After awhile he moved the farm to another "dangerous curve" and replaced it with the playground, full of slides and kids....and we video taped races hoping to catch the good crashes on tape (and no, there were no setup train/playground massacres for video, its 10 times funnyer when you dont expect it, and your both white knuckle racing and one of you forget the train)


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Looking Strong.*

:thumbsup: ...I like the layout LOTS, guardrails included. They add a degree of realism and certain old-school visual appeal. I myself used self-stick vinyl weather stripping and vinyl stair tread tape both from Home depot. I only had the orange AFX guardrail and silver paint didn't stick too good. Not to knock orange, but it just wasn't the look I wanted. I applied this stuff to my outside curves to act as "guardrail". To me a slot car layout is an "each to his/her own" and subjective kind of thing. Almost like painting a picture. Too much fuss is sometimes made over a layout's "Fray-like" qualities (or lack thereof). Almost as if to say using guardrail somehow disqualifies the layout or has made it too easy to run on. All you need for competition's sake are a good mix of different size and direction of curves. That way no driver will get more than his share of "leans". To me that spells F-U-N. tjd


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> Almost as if to say using guardrail somehow disqualifies the layout or has made it too easy to run on. All you need for competition's sake are a good mix of different size and direction of curves. That way no driver will get more than his share of "leans". To me that spells F-U-N. tjd


Actually, I've found guardrail makes the line harder to run rather than easier. Agree with you on the "all you need" statement.

Awesome layout Doc, love the shrubs and bushes. ANd you've proved that a two laner is viable too. A question about the guardrails: Did you paint them yourself or did they come white? If so, what kinda paint did you use.

Trev


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanx Guys. The guardrails are life-like. I got a pile of em from some guy on ebay.As for the pics, my camera is junk and Im still trying to figure out backlighting.Our dog SASSY chewed up our good digi camera. I have a funtional styrofoam water fall mountain that does fit in the V nicely, however just set up another reptile aquarium and the lizards love it.Love the play ground idea, Id have to remove some rail for that FER_SHERE.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I'm still learning how to shoot with my camera. The lighting is the tough part. Sometimes I luck out a get that perfect pic, then other times they look like .....
I'll keep plugging away.  rr


----------

